# Backyard Blizzard for sale



## dl (Nov 15, 2011)

Selling my BY Blizzard. Unit is 4 years old but only used once (which is why I'm selling it). Visions of making snow regularly just didn't pan out unfortunately. Machine has been stored indoors so it's in brand-new condition. 

Additional info can be found here - http://backyardblizzard.com/sport.htm

Retail price is $2400. Selling for $1750. No shipping - need to pick it up. Metrowest MA area.


----------



## NESkibum (Dec 4, 2011)

Sent you a pm. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## majorwoody (Dec 4, 2011)

Sent you pm tanks


----------

